# Nj/pa



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Are there any German Shepherd breeders on here in the NJ/PA area? I live in Atco and am looking for a German Shepherd puppy...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What lines? What are you planning on doing with your pup? Agility, ScHh, pet?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

obedience, tracking, herding, show?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

ummm just a pet


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i'm looking for a dog that will be a good watch dog, but not viscious, and be like my kid lol he will go with me everywhere-cammping, hiking, parks. i do work full time but i'm definitely gonna wake up earlier to spend some time with him, and i plan on spending at least an hour a workday with him at night in the park so he can run around and then go home and play. my weekends are totally open and free for him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please consider a young rescue!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ann Marie Mariano of Amari GSDs has a young girl available.

amarigsd.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

vom Silbersee - MD
Drache Feld - KY
von Alpenhof ( http://www.alpenhofgsd.ca) - 

I personally know all three of these breeders, have spent time with them at various events, have seen dogs from their kennels and would recommend them as ethical and honest people.

Since you were looking in Germany, these people all have very very nice German line litters - Michelle has X-Box puppies now I think....

Lee


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Just an FYI

I hope you have a backup plan for exercise besides the dog park. Many GSDs do not make good dog park candidates. Not because they are aggressive but because their play style is different than most dogs. My dog just has no interest in playing with a bunch of strange dogs..he'd much rather play with me.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Ann Marie Mariano of Amari GSDs has a young girl available.
> 
> amarigsd.com


I did email her , waiting to hear back


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> vom Silbersee - MD
> Drache Feld - KY
> von Alpenhof ( http://www.alpenhofgsd.ca) -
> 
> ...


I emailed the one in MD, waiting to hear back  thanks 

anyone else have any breeders??


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

- Van Gogh GSD's for working lines in MA (know dogs from this kennel--talked a lot with Claudia and almost got a puppy from her--timing just wasn't right)
- Vom Haus Mansfield for german showlines in NH (2 dogs from this kennel are on my SAR team. Not what I would consider top sport dogs, but both have great temperments and decent drive. Very stable)
- Johnson-Haus for working lines in MD (the breeder Carolina is on the boards. Don't know her dogs personally, but "see" a lot of them on the boards here....you can easily find info out about them)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LissG said:


> I did email her , waiting to hear back



American show lines - not German.

Lee


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

LissG said:


> I emailed the one in MD, waiting to hear back  thanks
> 
> anyone else have any breeders??



There are a LOT of breeders in NJ and Pa. Depends on what you're looking for! Working or show? AmLines or German?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

LissG said:


> I did email her , waiting to hear back


She is my breeder. She has one girl available from the last litter. And a planned breeding in the fall.

Oh and she lives in your city as well.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> There are a LOT of breeders in NJ and Pa. Depends on what you're looking for! Working or show? AmLines or German?


Lookin for German working line


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

**message removed by admin. Please just PM OP**


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> removed by Admin.


:rofl: and how could I forget Cliff?! 

Yes, he's got nice dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would take a dog from Cliff in a heartbeat, go for it


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks you two....You know I don't do the commercial thing at all, but this person is only 40 miles away and I figured it might be advantageous for them.peace!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think they could learn a thing or to as well as get a nice dog


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Cliff - I am sure you will be able to help the OP match up with the right puppy! I think some one on one guidance will be terrific for her!

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and there is LEE above also in your area


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

LissG said:


> Lookin for German working line


I'm confused (big surprise there ). If you're looking for German working lines then why did you email Amari GSD? She breeds American showlines, not anywhere near German working lines.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

In your other thread you mentioned you didn't know there was a difference between working and show lines.
It might be good to do some research so you know exactly what you want. I'm not trying to be difficult  just want to make sure you're well informed of the German working lines you are inquiring about.

So I'll ask this of the working line folks here.

And forgive me as I know nothing about working lines, but is a working line the right kind of dog for just being a family pet? Meaning, will the dog be happy not "working"? When asked if they wanted a dog for agility, ScHh, tracking, herding, show etc, the answer was just a "pet".
Is a working line cut out to be just a pet?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A working line dog will be happy in the right kind of home, either active pet home or working home. 

When some people say they want "just a pet", they mean a dog that gets walked once a day, plays a bit of fetch in the backyard, and chills in the house the rest of the time. 

When other people say they are looking for "just a pet", they mean they have no plans to show the dog, or work it in some serious venue, like SAR or Schutzhund, but they do plan on making the dog a partner in an active life-style that includes hiking, running, camping, traveling, etc, and on getting involved in basic and advanced obedience and doing different activities for fun, be it agility, fly-ball, herding, and a ton of other stuff. 

My breeder's website does mention that working homes do get priority for her puppies, but the VAST majority of her dogs are "just pets" albeit happy, active pets whose owners are getting involved in all kinds of activities, and understand the need to keep their dogs both physically and mentally challenged. 

So yes, a working dog can be very happy being 'just a pet', as long as it is in the right kind of 'pet' home.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

GSDGunner said:


> And forgive me as I know nothing about working lines, but is a working line the right kind of dog for just being a family pet? Meaning, will the dog be happy not "working"? When asked if they wanted a dog for agility, ScHh, tracking, herding, show etc, the answer was just a "pet".
> Is a working line cut out to be just a pet?


Most litters will produce a variety of dogs with different levels of drive. It is the breeders job to match up each prospective puppy owner with the right puppy. A good breeder has just spent 8 weeks evaluating each one for their strengths and weaknesses and can generally gauge what puppy belongs in a strong working home and what puppy will be content to be an "active companion."


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. Good to know the differing drives in the working lines.
Learn something knew everyday, and I like it.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i'm definitely interested in cliff's puppy . i do work mon-thurs but i plan on treating this puppy as if it were my child-taking it everywhere with me that i can-stores, camping, hiking, parks, trips, everywhere! i'm looking for a true active family member . i know exercise is important, so i plan on working up to running every day a couple miles with the little guy and being very active. i want to enroll in puppy kindergarten and obedience classes too.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, Liss, just to be clear...I don't breed lines...I breed the kind of German Shepherds that are described when you open an encyclopedia and read what a German Shepherd is. Plain and simple. I happen to like good looking dogs with clear heads and very stable...certainly suitable to be pets or family dogs.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Thanks everyone, Liss, just to be clear...I don't breed lines...I breed the kind of German Shepherds that are described when you open an encyclopedia and read what a German Shepherd is. Plain and simple. I happen to like good looking dogs with clear heads and very stable...certainly suitable to be pets or family dogs.


Sounds perfect to me Cliff  I'm not looking to breed or show, just have a fun energetic companion


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

LissG said:


> i'm definitely interested in cliff's puppy . i do work mon-thurs but i plan on treating this puppy as if it were my child-taking it everywhere with me that i can-stores, camping, hiking, parks, trips, everywhere! i'm looking for a true active family member . i know exercise is important, so i plan on working up to running every day a couple miles with the little guy and being very active. i want to enroll in puppy kindergarten and obedience classes too.


I just got my Grizzly is from Cliff. He is just as Cliff described that he breeds. He is spunky yet settles nicely. He learns fast and will do anything for a treat. He is handsome, and even at 14 weeks there is no mistake that he is a boy. Get comments all the time from GSD folks about what a nice head he has. I have already had him at a dog fair, a carnival, fireworks, the pet store, obedience class and Schutzhund club and he did great in all of those venues.

Cliff is also great to work with.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea gotta be careful with what you ask for. People say they want high drive dogs till they get them. Gotta live with them bastards...lol


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

That's why nerve and stability should be a higher priority than drive in breeding German Shepherds. Otherwise, you narrow down the places available for the dog to do well. One of the reasons I don't breed for high end sport.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Amy, but I am not trying to sell pups or dogs on this forum. Anyway, your kind words would destroy the image many have of me as a person who deals with fantasy German Shepherds. I kinda like that image, especially from those people...Take care.


----------



## Heidimom (Jun 6, 2011)

I am new here, and have never posted before. But I had to chime in as I have a 14 month old female GSD that I bought from Amari GSD. Heidi is a wonderful dog - She has done extremely well in obedience and agility, and has incredible ball drive. She is great with children and with our other two dogs. Just had to brag a bit about my smart, beautiful girl.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Thanks Amy, but I am not trying to sell pups or dogs on this forum. Anyway, your kind words would destroy the image many have of me as a person who deals with fantasy German Shepherds. I kinda like that image, especially from those people...Take care.


I know you are not. I was on the forum reading your posts for a year before I realized that you are a breeder. 

Besides, I am just telling the truth.  Grizzly is an awesome puppy. Really, no dog is perfect, but he is as you described that you breed. I will PM next time so I don't ruin your image.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Heidimom said:


> I am new here, and have never posted before. But I had to chime in as I have a 14 month old female GSD that I bought from Amari GSD. Heidi is a wonderful dog - She has done extremely well in obedience and agility, and has incredible ball drive. She is great with children and with our other two dogs. Just had to brag a bit about my smart, beautiful girl.


Do you have a Bandit girl? I know she bred him awhile back. Bandit is the litter mate to Roxy, Gunner's dam.
I'd love to see pics (in another thread of course).


----------



## Heidimom (Jun 6, 2011)

I do have a Bandit girl. I will post pics soon. She is gorgeous!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Heidimom said:


> I do have a Bandit girl. I will post pics soon. She is gorgeous!


Bandit is GORGEOUS! I love him. I don't doubt your girl is gorgeous. 
That means we have cousins. Can't wait to see pics of your girl.


----------

